# black bread recipe from Aland Finland



## toml (Dec 1, 2008)

Hope everyone is having a great day. My Wife and I were watch a show called the Perceft day. One of the item that was made was a black bread. It was a wheat molasses bread brush with coffee. I went to their site and they donn't have the recipe for it. I also tried to look up Aland black bread on the net no luck. Then I remember the one site that has never failed me. I hope someone has a recipe

Thanks

Tom


----------



## charleybrock (Jun 2, 2009)

Never heard of it, sorry


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Tom,

This is probably the recipe you seek -- or darn near.

Community Forums - Åland Islands Dark Bread

Looks interesting if a bit on the hearty side. I may try it too.

Just looking at the recipe, there are a couple of things you should look out for when making it. The dough is going to extremely stiff. If you're using a stand mixer to knead, you want to watch out for the dough stalling the mixer. You can strip the gears on some mixers. Second, don't count on a dough this stiff and this dark every reaching "windowpane." Just knead to "shiny elasticity," and let it go at that.

If you like dark breads, I've got an excellent recipe up for something lighter (in terms of density, not color) and a bit tangier: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/pastr...-sour-rye.html.

BDL


----------



## toml (Dec 1, 2008)

Once again this site has come thur. The aland black bread recipe is dead on. I also think the other recipe sounds great Thanks BDL


Tom


----------

